# Adding zones



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I will be adding 4 zones to my system going down my driveway. The way my property line goes it goes from being 25' wide to only 9' at the very bottom. It narrows gradually with the last 50' being 16' down to 9' 
I was thinking mp rotators for this area with the rest being done with the hunter i20s that I have throughout my system.
I don't have experience with these heads I would assume they would have to be all on separate zones than the i20s. My system I have runs 6gpm per zone so I'm assuming I should be able to run quite a few more mp heads per zone than I do currently.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

You are correct assuming that you need the i20s to be on a different zone than the MPs. They have a different precipitation rate. You can't really go wrong as long as you have head-to-head coverage (or close to it because the dispersion of the MPs is a little heavy closer to the rotator).


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Mp 1000 rotators gpm is right around .5...I am currently running 6gpm on all my zones with the i20s. Does this mean I can run 12 heads per zone


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Sure does. Just make sure you do your best to run it in a parallel alignment and not all in line too.


----------

